# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Frog bellies thread

## Azurel

One of the cute things about Dart frogs(as well as other frogs) is the belly, so to that end lets see some frog belly shots.....I'll start out with a pic of my Varaderos....

----------


## Paul Rust

*Here is an amazonica tummy.*

----------


## bogalog

My Patricia morph tinc, Pest:

----------


## JimO

One of my green & black auratus.

----------


## Azurel

Cute bellies......That is a really cool pattern on the auratus....

----------

